

Mark Cuban: If I were responsible for Box's Bad Numbers, "I would combust" - imjk
https://twitter.com/mcuban/status/448271766557696000

======
imjk
Should be noted that Cuban was Box's first seed investors giving Levie and
company $350K, but he pulled his investment just a year later:
[http://pando.com/2014/01/31/box-is-the-unicorn-that-mark-
cub...](http://pando.com/2014/01/31/box-is-the-unicorn-that-mark-cuban-let-
get-away/)

